# vid feeding worms to the arowana



## theprodigy (Feb 23, 2009)

just testing out new hd camera.


----------



## KaspR (Jun 18, 2009)

That's pretty awesome to see!!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Is that a mealworm I see?

wow after looking at these youtube videos.... they eat mice... lizards? thats insane stuff!


----------



## theprodigy (Feb 23, 2009)

No they're superworms. 
These fish are known to jump out of water and grab food from hanging tree limbs.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aaweee big fish <3 What happened to his back there? did he get a scrape or something?


----------



## theprodigy (Feb 23, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> aaweee big fish <3 What happened to his back there? did he get a scrape or something?


i think so, he gets those every so often, maybe he/she is growing????


----------

